# 3 new horse pics.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My friends wanted to see my horse the other day and Sara brought her camera and snapped a couple good photos.


















And this last one makes her look wild! lol (that's my friend Eric in the picture, he needs a hair cut XD)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so beautiful


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow she's gorgeous!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh how pretty! What kind is she?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's very pretty!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She is still really beautiful! I just love her. And normally I prefer greys, roans, and spots.  Very pretty. :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: 

Lawanda, your guess is as good as mine. :wink: I got her as a rescue. I think she's got some QH in her, along with maybe some Arab or some sort of pony. :shrug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she's sure purty...........  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, she has come such a long way from when you first got her! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!

Thank you so much Liz, I'm so happy with how she's looking now. (I even got more pictures today.  ) She was just being so lovey today! I would try to take a step away so I could take a picture and she would follow me, silly horse.

I think I said something funny. :scratch: 









I think she looks adorable in this picture. (and you can see her ears and scar)









And just some random pics.
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850991.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850972.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850999.jpg

And my temporary obsession, EYE SHOT! lol









And does anyone know of a way to haul water? I mean lots of water, it looks like the water got shut off up there and they're running low. (which makes me even more angry :veryangry: )


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She is a beauty for sure Such a good feeling to know you saved her too!!  

Do you read Pioneer Woman? She take gorgeous shots of her horses!! You reminded me of her because she takes pics of their eyes like that too! Something I would NEVER have thought of in a million years but soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I think she looks awsome! You've done a great job w/ her! 

And I love the eye shot, I like eye shots to, I took some the other day of my minis, I think my gray mini Chrystal has beautiful eyes, and got a great one of hers! Although a fly tried to ruin it, but I managed to photoshop it out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much! I've never read Pioneer woman, but I might.

I would love to see your eye shot! (and your mini's!) I want a mini so bad. I'm a sucker for them, so short and cute!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is Chrystal's eye pic, I just think she has the most beautiful eyes!








Here is one I got of Skip's, it didn't turn out as well, I had one from the same angle as Chrystal's to, but the lighting ruined it,









I was actually trying to get one of DJ's eye, he's got the tiniest spark of blue in one eye and I wanted to get a pic of it! 









And here's one of Skip, we're going to be in a 4th of July Parade and we were playing around w/ some things to deside how we'll decorate him!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: She does have pretty eyes, so soft looking, I bet she's a sweetheart. I like Skip's blue eye though. (are they both blue or just the one?) DJ is adorable. My dream is to get my hands on a nice buckskin mini mare that is registered and show and maybe breed her.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Both eyes are blue, here is my full sized horse Magic's eye, his other eye is brown.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've seen pictures of Magic before! Palomino right? I like him a lot too. (okay, who am I kidding I like just about ANY horse! lol)


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes palomino, I'm sure I've posted pics of him many times, I love my boy!

I'm like you though, I love them all!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought so. He's definitely a looker that's for sure.

I think I've only ever met ONE horse that I haven't liked, and that was because she was so spoiled rotten she was dangerous, the owner babied her and she became a monster that only a TRUE professional should even consider handling. Not the horses fault, but she just wouldn't learn to listen either. Big ole Morgan (old fashioned type) mare that was moody. She was a menace! She'd run right through a whip at you. Other than that I've gotten along fine with any other horse I've met.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice pics.........Haviris  :greengrin:


----------

